# Commuter Backpack: Please Recommend!



## TheWife (May 15, 2012)

I have a Trek road bike (Lexa SL) that I plan to commute with (4-5 miles each way) and need some recommendations for a good commuter pack. I'm looking for something on the smaller side - nothing gargantuan. Needs to hold a change of clothes, shoes, and my personal effects from my handbag. So far Osprey has been an option, but I'm not familiar with their sizing. Can anyone point me in the right direction? Anything you have and use for commuting that you like?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I never liked backpacks, and use a Timbuk2 messenger bag. They do honor their warranty, or I might have switched to Chrome.

Ironically, I find it more stable. Backpacks always slide off to the side and are uneven. The messenger bag goes wherever the main and cross strap put it.

Both Timbuk2 and Chrome bags come in sizes. I have the size large Timbuk2. It's a pretty big bag, but not unmanageable. Shoes are surprisingly bulky, so have a look at a medium and a large in a store if it helps you make up your mind. Maybe a store carrying Chrome.

I've also used panniers. They're great for a point-to-point commute where you don't do a lot of messing around requiring you to carry it around. So, if I ride from home to an office and stay there. Since right now I ride from home to school and wander around to different classes, a cafe and a library, I find my messenger bag more convenient.


----------



## Lotophage (Feb 19, 2011)

I've got a timbuk2 hemlock- it's pretty nice. Big enough, not too heavy on it's own, comfortable.

The only real problem is the roll-top closure, which makes it kind of a pain to reach into. But it's not that big a problem, and the roll top means it's expandable to about half-again as big as it normally is- handy when you use it as an overnight/weekend bag.

Also has a well padded compartment for a laptop.

As back packs go, it's pretty good.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I have a Chrome Ivan that I like a fair bit, but it's big. I'd recommend trying the size down which is the Pawn. They also make a nice smaller computer backpack. For me, backpacks beat over the shoulder bags in terms of a comfort by a wide margin.


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

Backpacks get too hot for my climate (Louisiana), no matter if they have 'suspension' to keep it off your back. Sorry, can't recommend any backpacks, since it's been a long while since I've used one.
I have a rack with some basic panniers for long rides, but use a medium timbuk2 messenger for most stuff (I don't need to carry shoes). The medium would be likely be too small for your stated use. I also have an XL timbuk2, which is huge (you can fit 3 6-packs o' beer in their cardboard + other stuff). I have only really used the xl for trips to the store & as carry on luggage. Timbuk2 has been good about a couple of warranty claims over the yrs. If in the rain, you need to pay attention to the ends of the opening, to make sure they aren't hanging out of the flap.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I've been bike commuting for 19 years. I've used fanny packs, back packs and messenger bags and have come to the conclusion that they all suck. Maybe since your commute is short you can deal with them. I ride 33 miles round trip and can't deal with something on my back, getting all sweaty in the summer and blocking the vents on my jacket in the winter. For the last several years, I've been using a rack that attaches to my seatpost. So much better than a backpack or a messenger bag. I've got a spare seatpost and saddle for the bike, so I can swap the post/saddle that has the rack on it for the post/saddle without the rack when I don't want to use it. It takes less than a minute. 

As far as clothes go, can you keep them at work? I drag in about a dozen dress shirts, socks and underwear on days I don't ride. I keep shoes and suits in my office, so there's not a lot to haul back and forth. You're really going to haul your shoes every day?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

If you can tolerate weight on your shoulders and upper back when riding, any well-made daypack that fits you will work. Go to someplace like REI and try them on.

Count me among those who don't like them. But I do use a sizeable fanny pack. Having the weight low, on the hips, is okay. If I have more to carry, I use panniers, or strap things to a rack.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

You might want to consider a Carradice bag with their Bagman rack. It would hold as much as a backpack but get the weight off your back, plus they don't affect handling as much as a panniers or a rack-top bag.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

a full change of clothes? shoes, too? that is gonna get warm.

but if you still wanna go the backpack route, i would suggest a cheap-o one to start. or just re-use one that you have lyin around. i have one from college kickin around that i use. its canvas and gets hot, but for a few miles it isnt awful. of course im not goin to work...two front pockets, a pocket on top, and its got good padding on eth shoulder straps. 

its an old eddie bauer one. from when they made durable goods and sold them relatively cheap.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

I've used a lot of different bags over many years of commuting, the best of the best is the Ortlieb Waterproof Messenger Bag. I carry everything including suits, lunch, laptop in it, it wears very light on my back, I can't recommend it enough.

View the Messenger Bag Classic at http://www.ortliebusa.com


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

rearviewmirror said:


> I've used a lot of different bags over many years of commuting, the best of the best is the Ortlieb Waterproof Messenger Bag. I carry everything including suits, lunch, laptop in it, it wears very light on my back, I can't recommend it enough.
> 
> View the Messenger Bag Classic at http://www.ortliebusa.com


How does the Ortlieb backpack do as far as managing sweat? A lot of backpacks make your back sweat a lot, which is a big issue in hotter climates.

Also, have you seen the Ortlieb carrying system that converts their panniers to backpacks? For $39, that seems a pretty good option if you already have Ortliebs. I was thinking mainly for touring, as it would be nice to have a backpack to use if you are camping and want a backpack for hiking or just picking up some items at a nearby store.

View the CARRYING SYSTEM FOR PANNIERS at http://www.ortliebusa.com


----------



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

*Tom Bihn*

I've been commuting with a Tom Bihn backpack for at least five years. I wanted something that looked a little more professional than a messenger bag, and I didn't want to put a rack on my bike, so the backpack was the best option. My commute is only about 20 miles round trip, and I don't mind at all riding with the pack on my back. The bag I got is fairly large, but I live in a four-season climate -- sweaters in the fall and winter, dress shoes year-round, and I bring a laptop and work home, so I needed something fairly large. Tom Bihn does make a smaller bag.

The pack I got has has held up brilliantly -- it still looks almost new in spite of something like five years of heavy use, and it's nice enough that it serves as my travel bag/brief case when I go visit clients. The Tom Bihn stuff is a little pricey, but it is made in Seattle, and I'm willing to pay a little more for that..

www.tombihn.com (I have no affiliation with this company, though I do receive their marketing emails)

Good luck with your search.

kg1


----------



## TheWife (May 15, 2012)

Wow, LOTS of options! Thank you so much for your input!

I probably should have prefaced with 1) I'm a woman (if you didn't deduce that already) and 2) I'm fairly heavy-chested (38DD), so messenger bags don't always work out so well for me. But yes, clothes, shoes, the whole lot will come with me. I work in a professional environment and don't plan to ride my bike to the train everyday in high heels and a dress with my Coach handbag on my shoulder. I do have the option of a rack on my bike, but I'm still a bit of a noob and wonder how that will affect weight/balance. Plus having to cart the bike around to/from the office on the train(s) I take in. I don't know if I want an extra X lbs on it when I'm trying to hoist it into the bike rack? The natual assumption for a first try was a backpack. So, anyone who commented above a woman who cares to elaborate on what works for her? In the meantime, I'll be looking into all of the options presented above...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I'm not a woman, but a good friend of mine was commuting by bike for a long time, and has a large bust. She actually ended up trying both at different times. I can't remember which she preferred. Just asked, so if she's as much of a Facebook addict as me, maybe I'll have some insight for you. I think it was actually the messenger bag, but I can't help wondering if she was partly being a fashion victim.

As far as racks and panniers are concerned... bike racks don't weigh very much. I don't notice the presence or absence of an unloaded rack in terms of how my bike handles. When I start adding stuff, I do notice. I usually put a U-lock and a cable lock on it, because they get wet and nasty and I want the inside of my messenger bag to be clean. The little clips those things sometimes come with don't work. I dumped a U-lock on a fast descent a while ago and am done with them. Bungies and the rack have been much more reliable.

I've had two different commuter bikes since getting my current set of panniers. The last one had relatively short chainstays and probably a bit more flex, and the panniers made the back end a little whippy, which could be quite scary. The current one has longer chainstays and I think it's stiffer, and while the bike certainly handles more slowly with a load, it's quite stable and predictable.

I do carry the bike around with stuff in the panniers sometimes. If the panniers are heavy, the bike is heavy. If there's nothing in them, it's no big deal. Hard to say how you'd feel about it. I'd also feel less comfortable sticking a bike with a bunch of stuff in a pannier on the front of a bus.

You don't need to use two panniers if you don't want to. I find a single pannier to be much more convenient unless I'm buying quite a lot of groceries. It doesn't throw off the balance of the bike nearly as much as I expected it to. So another thing to think about is a single pannier with a shoulder strap. Ride to the bus or train, throw the pannier on your shoulder, and load the now-lighter bike as normal.


----------



## saf-t (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a guy, so.....

I occasionally use a backpack, but prefer a rear rack and pannier to eliminate back sweating. I don't find any significant difference in handling, but I'm not taking a very heavy load. As for lifting the bike into a rack, you can always take the pannier off first.....


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

Any one that's comfortable should do. I've been using an old one that I had back in college. I just keep the shoes at work to save some weight. It is gonna get warm though.


----------



## rearviewmirror (Aug 20, 2008)

tarwheel2 said:


> How does the Ortlieb backpack do as far as managing sweat? A lot of backpacks make your back sweat a lot, which is a big issue in hotter climates.
> 
> Also, have you seen the Ortlieb carrying system that converts their panniers to backpacks? For $39, that seems a pretty good option if you already have Ortliebs. I was thinking mainly for touring, as it would be nice to have a backpack to use if you are camping and want a backpack for hiking or just picking up some items at a nearby store.
> 
> View the CARRYING SYSTEM FOR PANNIERS at http://www.ortliebusa.com


It's ventilated very good, doesn't bottle in the heat. Again, I cannot recommend it enough.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ive always had my eye on Mission Workshops Rambler or Vandal bags. They look great and seem to be well constructed. The only downside is the price.


----------



## Matt1986 (Mar 19, 2010)

Another vote for Ortlieb, though I chose the next size down from their messenger bag - can't remember the name of it off the top of my head. It's the perfect size for commuting, waterproof, doesn't make my back sweat and I'll never use anything else again.


----------



## gregnash (Jun 30, 2011)

I have been commuting with my wife's old Jansport backpack for the last 5 months and find that while it "works" you definitely have to worry about back sweat. I am planning to pick up a Timbuk2 Messenger back in the near future as my commute has just doubled from 3 miles one way to 6. I work in a government office so professionalism is necessary but I think I will end up bringing a large set of "work week" clothes in on a weekend or Monday (when the wife is off) and the rest of the time just commute in my biking clothes. 

I do understand this being harder for a woman (my wife is a hairstylist and fashionista) and much more "adept" at matching then most men. Best bet would be to take a couple pair of shoes to work and leave them there, stuff that will work with anything, extra hose/undies/bras (again that will work with anything), and then you can pick you stuff for the week and leave it in the office. Best bet is to minimize you "travel" items as much as possible as it will make the commute much easier.


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*deuter speedlite 20*

Really like and has plenty of room

<img src=https://www.alpenkonvention.org/en/activities/contest/photocontest2010/prize2010/PublishingImages/04_deuter.jpg>


----------

